# would anyone recognize these??



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Totally!!!!! Love Charlie Brown....U r doing a great job


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's The Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!!! One of my faves! The witch one is Lucy's mask! Great job!


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

Now you just need the red and purple hats! For the cartoon, black would not have worked.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

ok then who wears the goblin mask, going to work on the hats too and body's going for the whole scene for in front of my graveyard 
but didn't really know if anyone would get it


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I always thought the goblin mask was Violet, but the hair is very Marcy. I don't think Marcy was around yet. But if the **** skin hat is Peppermint Patty and the plain ghost is Schroeder, it might make sense. After all, they were all going _to_ Violet's party.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I was trying to remember who the other mask was, too. I know the others, just not that one, lol. It's not Marcy or Peppermint Patty, as neither of them are in this movie. It's the only character in that group that I can't figure out, lol. I need to do more research...

(On a side note: My Grandpa gave each of his grandkids a Peanuts nickname as we were growing up. I was first born, a female and a major, bossy know it all, so I'm sure you all know who I am...Lucy! I adore the witch mask just because of that, and I'd love to have one!! My next cousin, a boy, was names Charlie Brown. Yes, I did try the football trick on him...several times...and it worked...several times, hahaha! The whole family got a kick out of that one!)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I watched the show again, trying to listen to the voice to see who it was. In the beginning, Violet puts on a plain ghost costume. Charlie Brown has the ghost with all the holes, which we all know. Lucy is the witch, again, which we know. Pig Pen is the dusty ghost, obviously. Sally has a normal ghost costume, but doesn't go ToTing, so not part of that group. So, the ghost with the coonskin hat and the goblin (I read the mask is called Mr. Hyde) are unknown to me, yet. The goblin mask voice is a bit scratchy during candy inspection, which reminds me of the voice of Patty (not Peppermint Patty, but the other Patty with the bow in her hair at the party)...however, it sounds sort of like Violet when she/he turns to ask CB about the world war flying ace...even though Violet had the plain ghost costume, lol. When goblin mask kid first shows up, he asks if Lucy is Patty under the mask...at that point sounding like a boy, making me think it's possibly Schroeder, lol. However...another thing is that at the very beginning you see them running and the goblin mask kid has girls shoes on...So, at this point, I am pretty sure they kept goofing on who was doing what lines, or they just randomly had the other voice actors do the extra kid costumed characters, other than CB, Lucy and Pigpen.

That probably makes no sense to any of you, but it is confusing when you watch it and really listen and pay attention, lol.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

well going by the hair and I think that is part of the mask it is neither Marcy nor violet, I do not believe that they are in of 
the prime charters. boy you did a lot of research witchykitty I thought the one with the coone skin cap could be franklin
but wrong skin tone on the hands


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Lol, things like this stick on my mind and drive me crazy forever, so I try desperately to figure it out. Since I haven't 100% figured it out, yet, I'll have to keep looking, forever! Ha! 

Marcy isn't in this episode, so it can't be her...Peppermint Patty isn't in it, either. I'm still going with Patty, the girl with the bow in her hair, as my best guess, as her voice sounds close, her shoes match the beginning intro shot where you see the feet and she hangs with Violet, who was also in the ToT group...but some online said she could be the coonskin cap person, too, lol, and there's just too many other little things that make it not a definite choice. I think this may be something we will never know, for sure, unless we find official writings from the cast/crew/writers someday...

Oh well, regardless, your masks are great and I can't wait to see them finished!!


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...So, at this point, I am pretty sure they kept goofing on who was doing what lines, or they just randomly had the other voice actors do the extra kid costumed characters, other than CB, Lucy and Pigpen.


I think you're probably right, WitchyKitty. They probably didn't pick one specific regular character to be in that mask, and just filled in with whomever was available. That makes sense.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

there are three that are not defined, boy this sure took a turn in topic how fun.
yes they are the mask but I will be making the whole carters to set in front of my graveyard 
I got the coonskin cap and now just net to make the other two and the bodies should be pretty easy lol, sure


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

ohh and the ghoul?? i'm not sure what he is dose not have a back of a head you can see unlike Lucy (the witch)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yeah, it's just the mask, top hat and the good ol' thin, see through Peanuts hair, hahaha...the head is missing in action, lol. Maybe it's not one of the characters at all...but a real ghost!!! OOoooeeeeooooo...

Lol, seriously, though, I can't wait to see your whole set up of them when you are done. I have always wanted to do some CB Great Pumpkin characters, someday myself.


----------



## Boone6666 (Aug 22, 2014)

*update hats*

ok here is a pic with hats I think I just need to smoth them out and water proof


----------

